# When can I split my colonies?



## Pmart (Jan 4, 2017)

I have two colonies at the present time. Both were started in early April from two packages. The packages were each placed in one 10 frame deep. Currently, the middle six frames have been filled with comb. The bees have started building some comb on the four outside frames, but not nearly enough to be used for brood or food storage. 


There is some honey, nectar and pollen in several frames. The queens seem to be doing very well and have laid full frames of eggs. I have several frames of capped brood, eggs and larvae now. I'm still feeding 1:1 sugar syrup. The population seems to be growing significantly in both colonies. My intention was to take the advice of you guys and gals on Beesource and skip harvesting any honey this year. I would like to add more colonies though. My question is can I split these new hives this year? Or, to be on the safe side, can I make one nuc with bees from both colonies and only create one new colony this year? Any suggestions would be great.

Paul


----------



## aunt betty (May 4, 2015)

Next spring would be a good time. Patience grasshopper.


----------



## Pmart (Jan 4, 2017)

aunt betty said:


> Next spring would be a good time. Patience grasshopper.



LOL! I figured that would be my answer! Guess I'll be waiting til next spring.

Thanks!


----------



## dlbrightjr (Dec 8, 2015)

aunt betty said:


> Next spring would be a good time. Patience grasshopper.


That is definitely good advice. You can split them the first year depending on how much work, how many resources, and how much your willing to risk. I split my 4 packages and 4 nucs into 32 the first year. I split them in August using purchased bred queens. Entered winter with 28 or 29 and lost one in the spring. They can be split, but, you need to be ready with bred queens and lots of feed. It is however best not to.


----------



## frustrateddrone (Jan 31, 2015)

I suppose if your selling Nuc Boxes, you can split them with 1 or 2 frames with a queen cell. Feed em 2:1 If your doing honey production then you better feed em, so they draw frames out. Once you have frames drawn out prepare for winter. Next year you might get some honey if you throw a honey super on and they draw that out and fill it with honey. As stated NEXT year.


----------

